# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đài Loan sẽ là điểm đến hot cho du khách Việt trong năm mới - Du lịch Đài Loan

## hangnt

*Có 5 lý do khiến Đài Loan sẽ được nhiều du khách Việt lựa chọn cho chuyến du ngoạn nước ngoài trong năm 2017.* 

Theo nhận định, Đài Loan có nhiều lợi thế để thu hút khách du lịch Việt trong thời gian tới, nhờ 5 lý do gồm Thủ tục nhập cảnh đơn giản; Đi lại thuận tiện; Giá thành hợp túi tiền; Nhiều điểm đến đẹp; Đồ ăn ngon và hợp khẩu vị người Việt. Trong tương lai, rất có thể người Việt sẽ chọn Đài Loan thay vì Thái Lan như lâu nay cho các chuyến xuất ngoại ngắn ngày. 

*1. Thủ tục nhập cảnh đơn giản*



Giao diện khai báo thông tin visa Đài Loan online. 
Trước đây du khách Việt đến Đài Loan phải làm thủ tục visa khá phức tạp, trong đó có phần chứng minh tài chính. Kể từ ngày 1/9/2016, Đài Loan tuyên bố miễn visa có điều kiện cho các công dân Việt Nam. Theo đó, nếu du khách Việt từng nhập cảnh các nước Mỹ, Canada, Anh, Nhật Bản, Australia, New Zealand, Hàn Quốc và các nước thuộc khối Schengen sẽ được miễn thị thực vào Đài Loan. Điều kiện chỉ cần du khách có hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng, có vé máy bay khứ hồi và chưa từng đi lao động tại Đài Loan.

Thực chất, du khách sẽ phải làm một đăng ký trên mạng, có khai số visa của các nước từng đến (theo điều kiện kể trên) nhưng khá đơn giản và nhanh gọn. Khi nhập cảnh, chỉ cần in giấy tờ này ra là hoàn tất.

*2. Đi lại thuận tiện*



Thẻ Easy Card giúp bạn đi lại thuận tiện ở Đài Loan. 
Hiện từ Việt Nam có nhiều đường bay thẳng tới Đài Loan, trong đó có nhiều hãng giá rẻ như Vietjet Air hay Vanilla Air. Giá vé khứ hồi nếu mua được thời điểm khuyến mại rẻ nhất chỉ từ 2,5 triệu đồng đối với Vietjet Air và 1,6 triệu đồng với Vanilla Air. Thời gian bay từ Hà Nội tới Đài Bắc chưa đến 2 tiếng rưỡi, từ TP HCM gần 3,5 tiếng.  

Từ sân bay Đài Bắc về trung tâm thành phố có xe buýt chạy liên tục, trong tương lai sẽ có tàu điện cao tốc. Đi lại trong thành phố và các vùng lân cận có MRT và xe buýt, sử dụng chung thẻ Easy Card, có thể nạp tiền theo nhu cầu tại các máy tự động hoặc tại quầy có nhân viên phục vụ. 

*3. Giá thành phù hợp túi tiền*



Chi phí ở Đài Loan không đắt so với mặt bằng chung. 
Chi phí du lịch phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều yếu tố và nhu cầu của khách du lịch. Với Đài Loan, chi phí này không cao. Một chuyến đi tự túc khoảng 4 ngày 3 đêm, ăn ở khách sạn 3 sao và đi tới các điểm quanh Đài Bắc và trong bán kính 100 km đổ lại sẽ mất khoảng 8 triệu đồng/người (bao gồm tất cả các chi phí, trừ tiền tiêu vặt và mua sắm). Nếu thời gian ở lại dài hơn, di chuyển nhiều hơn tới các điểm đến xa hơn như Đài Trung, Cao Hùng... Bạn sẽ mất thêm khoảng 1-2 triệu đồng cho mỗi người/ngày. 

*4. Nhiều điểm đến và thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp* 



Mùa xuân ở công viên Alishan. 
Nếu bạn chỉ ở Đài Bắc và có chuyến đi ngắn ngày, lựa chọn tốt nhất là đến các bảo tàng, chùa chiền, tòa tháp 101, các trung tâm mua sắm và các vùng lân cận như Cửu Phần, Thập Phần hay công viên Dương Minh Sơn. Nếu có nhiều thời gian hơn, hãy khám phá thiên nhiên đẹp tuyệt vời của Đài Loan, với ít nhất hai ngày ở Alishan, một dãy núi kỳ vĩ ở phía nam, nơi có cả những thác nước khổng lồ và một khu rừng nguyên sinh bạt ngàn. Hồ Nhật Nguyệt, hồ tự nhiên lớn nhất Đài Loan, nằm ở miền Trung cũng là một địa điểm nên ghé qua. Ngoài ra, có một số lựa chọn khác như trang trại Cingjing, một trang trại như trong những câu chuyện cổ tích ở châu Âu. Bạn cũng có thể ghé thăm một thành phố lớn khác ở Đài Loan là Cao Hùng.  

*5. Ẩm thực phong phú*



Món ăn đường phố Đài Loan rất phong phú.
Ẩm thực đường phố là nét đặc trưng không thể lẫn vào đâu của Đài Bắc nói riêng và Đài Loan nói chung. Đi bất kỳ đâu bạn có thể gặp các cửa hàng đồ ăn và hầu hết các nhà hàng đều có đồ ăn khá ngon, hợp khẩu vị của đa phần khách du lịch khắp thế giới. Chỉ riêng Đài Bắc đã có hơn 10 khu chợ đêm lớn, chưa kể hàng chục chợ đêm nhỏ khác, trong đó nổi bật nhất là Shilin, Keelung, Raohe, Ximending, Huaxi... và mỗi khu chợ này đều có khu ẩm thực rất phong phú. Bạn có thể gặp ở đây các món đậu phụ, tiêu biểu nhất là đậu phụ thối, trà sữa trân châu, canh cá viên, bò cubic, hải sản chiên, mì bò... Nếu bạn là tín đồ của dimsum thì Đài Loan sẽ đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu. Bạn có thể thưởng thức các loại dimsum ở những cửa hàng nhỏ hay trong các nhà hàng lớn có tiếng tăm như Din Tai Fung. Và một khi đã đến Đài Loan, chắc chắn bạn sẽ không lo bị đói. 


_Theo ngoisao_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------

